# Intel's new graphics technology



## then00b183 (Sep 9, 2010)

Many of us as bought a new Intel based machine and faced the problem that FreeBSD doesn's support its graphics card. The problem had become stronger recently when Intel has started to push its new technology.

The most of laptops from store are coming out with some HD card which requires at least GEM support to work.

Vesa and another OS is not an option as alternative. Let's see what are the possibilities to get at least GEM support to kernel!

Will anybody be interested to start working with it? Maybe we can sponsor it? Maybe the foundation will be interested to support this as a project?

And someone at DragonFlyBSD is already working towards porting GEM and KMS to DragonFlyBSD. Does somebody know how it going?
http://gitweb.dragonflybsd.org/~davshao/dragonfly.git


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2010)

It would be nice to list the problem Intel chipsets by number and code name.  That would be useful for people looking at buying a system.


----------



## oliverh (Sep 9, 2010)

Rather easy, forget anything about integrated GPUs in Intel Core i3/i5 and Atom (since Pineview).


----------



## trasz@ (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it would make a great Foundation project.  If you're interested in developing it, you probably want to talk to rnoland@; he was pretty active on the DRM front.


----------



## then00b183 (Sep 10, 2010)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Rather easy, forget anything about integrated GPUs in Intel Core i3/i5 and Atom (since Pineview).



That's correct and sad as well.


----------

